
Hello@jdoe – Greeting, editorial rules and name on Internet - apichat
http://linuxfr.org/users/apichat/journaux/salut-toto-salutation-regle-editoriale-et-nom-sur-internet
======
apichat
This French article may interest you. The maine purpose is to remove this
usual semantic of email username@hostname and to replace it by greeting@name

